
Chronic Stress Helps Cancer Spread in Mice - brahmwg
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2016/160301/ncomms10634/full/ncomms10634.html
======
fithisux
This just verifies a long standing popular idea that bad life and continuous
emotional distress causes cancer.

We could see more evidence about this.

Divorce/family infighting chronic sadness (not depression) / work excessive
anxiety and work unstable conditions should be seen as cancer causing factors.

These factors also maintain cancerous smoking or drinking addictions and limit
daily exercise.

